# What's big enough for four bantams?



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Is a 2 1/2 x 9 1/2 ft coop big enough for four bantams?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

The square footage would be fine, but I'm not sure a long, narrow design is the best for either the birds or the owners.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have to agree with Ken, that narrowness is going to limit a lot of things. Like how much space the waterer and feeder will take up width wise. 

What are you thinking of using that is that narrow?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah...

We only have two pens right now, including the narrow one. The one my silkies are in right now is huge. My dad uses it for the chicks (I say chicks but they're like 3-4 months old when we get them) that replace our layers once their egg production starts slowing down. But now I'm thinking about getting a pair of Old English game bantams. Would they be alright in the narrow pen? I'll either look for better housing options or just ask if they can stay in the pen they're in. Thank you both.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just the pair? It could probably work for a while. Do they have any natural light in whatever it is you want to use?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes. Yes, the front and back is chicken wire, so there's plenty of natural light coming in.


----------

